
College Educations of US Presidents... 20% Never Went to College - DocFeind
http://college-education.procon.org/view.resource.php?resourceID=005922
======
rev_bird
To save you the trouble of scrolling through the kind of lame UI: Truman was
the last president to not have a degree, and he left office more than 69 years
ago. To be honest, this kind of seems like saying "91 percent of presidents
never owned a cell phone"; it might be _true_ , but it doesn't make a ton of
sense in a broader context.

~~~
_delirium
And the period when Truman would've attended college, if he had done so at
ages 18-22, would've been 1902-1906. At that time, quite a small percentage of
people went to college. Nonetheless, he did apply to West Point, but was
turned down for poor eyesight.

------
jacalata
This is downright misleading when presented in the context of "the pros and
cons of college". Pro: some presidents didn't go to college, so you too could
be president without going to college! Con: you will have to travel back in
time about a century for that to be relevant.

~~~
justizin
Yes, going to college is the first in a long series of exercises you'll
perform to show that you are qualified to be president based on doing what
other people tell you. ;)

